# Paramedic Programs in Connecticut



## surub (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking for Paramedic Programs that start in the summer of 2010, in Connecticut.

So far only program I found was the New Haven Sponsor Hospital Program Paramedic Program: http://www.sponsorhospital.org/aspxpages/ParamedicProgram.aspx

But it starts in January 2010.

I'm looking for something preferably end of May or beginning of June.

~surub


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 1, 2009)

Capital Community College, Hartford Hospital, Bridgeport Hospital and Sponsor Hospital all offer paramedic programs.

Capital starts there programs with the fall and spring semesters.

Hartford Hospital starts there in the fall of each year.

If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## silver (Sep 1, 2009)

what part of CT are you in?
Bridgeport hospitals is in March/April
Norwalk Community College also has one but don't know when that starts.


----------



## surub (Sep 2, 2009)

silver said:


> what part of CT are you in?
> Bridgeport hospitals is in March/April
> Norwalk Community College also has one but don't know when that starts.



I'm in the Waterbury area. So I mean I could drive down to Bridgeport.
I wana avoid any College medic programs, because I'm gonna be going to school on top it.


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 2, 2009)

Why avoid a college based program just because you are going to college also?

FYI: Sponsor Hospital is in the process of gaining accreditation and will be earning college credit through University of New Haven.

Hartford Hospital is already through Goodwin College.

Bridgeport is looking into college credit from there program.


----------



## surub (Sep 2, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> Why avoid a college based program just because you are going to college also?
> 
> FYI: Sponsor Hospital is in the process of gaining accreditation and will be earning college credit through University of New Haven.
> 
> ...



Well please correct me if I'm wrong but, in the medic college programs you're taking classes with other students, who might not necessarily be taking a medic program; like pharmacology and A&P for example. So I feel like you wouldn't be getting best education, opposed to if you were to take a paramedic program that teaches you all the stuff within the program.

You catch my drift?

~surub


----------



## firecoins (Sep 2, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with college A&P or Pharmacology.  Non medic students does not water down the material.  In fact, it may mean its tougher. I took A&P I & II at a community college but took a hospital based medic program. College A&P is taught at a much deeper level than a hospital based medic program because they spend the whole semester looking at the A&P material with labs.  1 month was spent on general A&P in the hospital based medic program and is was alot less in depth.


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 2, 2009)

I understand what you are saying but you are just making assumptions about these programs. All of these programs require you to be enrolled in the paramedic program. I recommend you get a hold of the various schools and instructors for more information. PM me if you need any help. I contacted all the schools to help me decide which program to go to next year.


----------



## Zirux (Oct 13, 2009)

:wacko:guys any sugestion for d same thing but no at hardford,a place close to meriden or walingford? a school for emt to start at 1/2010?


----------



## silver (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/ems/pdf/course_list_100209.pdf

the list


----------

